# ONR help!



## -Adam- (Dec 8, 2010)

Just washed my car with onr for the first time ever and I must say I am impressed with the results!

I didn't realise how dirty my car was so my was mit ended up black, I think it's the end of my mit tbh as it started to fall apart :-/

However I have a few questions/problems:

- Next time I want to make a spray bottle up so I can pre soak it, what sort of dilution rate do I need to use for a 500ml bottle?

- When I dried it with my drying towel it made the towel dirty, now from what I have seen online and with the YouTube videos everyone seems to have clean towels when they dry it, what are they doing differently?

Any help on this would be great


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

the dirty towel might have been a result of using a mit, the dirt probably didnt soak in like it does into a sponge. 

some times if you have time, and if the car is particularly dirty you can do another pass with ONR.

as for dilution ratio, im not sure off the top of my head, but i say a nice ONR FAQ on here somewhere which answered that question. i think it was 32:1.


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

I do the pre-soak solution in 60:1 .... Anything lower than that (expect the QD which is 20:1) is just waste of product for me.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I pre-soak with 2 Oz in 5L of water, i use the same mix also as clay lube.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

If your towel is getting dirty while you dry the car, your mitt is not taking any dirt from the paintwork. I suggest you wash again with slightly more ONR solution.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I would fill the spray bottle with some of the solution i made up for the wash. As said above, if the towel is getting dirty, you might need to go over it again. When my car is very dirty i use the 2bm, just to rinse the MF or sponge and get rid of the dirt it picks up.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

pete5570 said:


> I would fill the spray bottle with some of the solution i made up for the wash. As said above, if the towel is getting dirty, you might need to go over it again. When my car is very dirty i use the 2bm, just to rinse the MF or sponge and get rid of the dirt it picks up.


My favourite ONR method is "sponge+2bm".


----------



## -Adam- (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't really understand this 60:1 lark, could someone simpler it for me please


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

60 parts of water to 1 part of ONR (e.g. 1 ml of onr to 60ml of water or 10ml for 600ml water bottle).


----------



## -Adam- (Dec 8, 2010)

I get it now, thank you 

I put 30ml in 7 litres of water, which come to think of it is not a strong dilution rate tbh :-/


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

that dillution is sound mate. We are talking about the pre-spray dillution (60-1). And if i 'helped' you, i think you know where the thanks (thumbs up) button is. Cheers.


----------



## -Adam- (Dec 8, 2010)

Okey dokey so 60:1 is for a pre spray ratio, I get it 

Happy days!


----------

